# Viper 200 Help - Remote Programming



## Man-N-Blk (Jan 14, 2019)

Had to disconnect battery for some maintenance. 
Remote stopped working on the Viper 200 Alarm. 
Instructions for programming the remote are scant and don't work. 
The remote is an EZSDEI467.
Battery is good. 
Passive Arming is functioning, ( can't turn that mode off ), 
So have to hit the Valet switch, with start switch on, every time I open the door. Neighbors irritated with me for my siren going off whenever I open the door.
Any and all help or suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Man-N-Blk said:


> Had to disconnect battery for some maintenance.
> Remote stopped working on the Viper 200 Alarm.
> Instructions for programming the remote are scant and don't work.
> The remote is an EZSDEI467.
> ...


 The instruction you have are meant for the installer, you need to return where you purchased the unit or call VIPER(I think there is a 1800 number). We have some instructions at the top of this thread not many but you may find yours in there....
Good Luck!


----------

